# lighting problem



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, so I sort of have a problem and I need some advice. I have a 10 gal with a trio of dwarf puffers, an oto cat and 2 ghost shrimp that has been running for the past few months (as some of you may know ..). It is well planted with about 10 different plants, some more suitable than others, but has actually been doing well to my surprise. 
The light, which has a blue and white tube and puts out 11 watts (I believe), is built into the hood of the aquarium. Today I found out that the company for whatever reason doesn’t make/have a replacement bulb, and the only other bulb that would fit would be one of a lower wattage. So because my plants are already struggling with the amount of light they have, and a busted bulb would leave me in a horrible situation, I feel like I might as well go ahead and do my own lights. 
I would obviously want a higher wattage bulb, 15 watts at least, probably 6000-6500K (?). I want my plants to grow better but I don’t want to stress them out too much during all of this and when I put in a new bulb. My problem would be that I want to keep the hood of my aquarium because making a new one for this aquarium would be too much work, would I be able to re-wire the hood to fit a better bulb? Taking the hood off and starting from scratch would be the most direct way but because of the aquariums shape and where it is, it would be hard to do without making it look really ugly. Also, since I’m not the best electrician I might have someone rewire the hood for me, then go out and get the right bulb ... not sure what to do


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is difficult to advise without more detail about the hood; actual type of bulb, etc.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the aquarium is made by some company by "boyu", it's a half cylinder shape with elevated hinges at the back for the hood. The light is built into the top of the hood with a clear piece of plastic protecting the 11 watt bulb, which is held in by a series of screws. The bulb itself appears to be two thin separate 8 inch long fluorescent tubes, the one at the rear being blue and the other white. I would give you more information about the actual bulb but the packaging is long gone and I haven't taken out the bulb in a while.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

See if this helps find your setup http://www.boyu.us/eng/aquarium_kit.htm


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

It would be the BYG 26 ... I'm starting to think I should have gotten a different one lol. I might also be interesting in getting a different filter since the current one seems a block a fair amount of light. I'm worried that the cost of new lights + a new filter would end up being the cost of getting a new tank. I think getting a new tank to replace this one wouldn't be an option because I'm about to embark on on new and much larger tank once I can replace the dresser in my room. So I'm kinda in a pickle here .. would I be able to take the hood off and take it to someone who can modify it to hold the kind of bulb I want, Or am I just better off scrapping the hood and starting from scratch ...?


----------



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

I typically just buy my bulbs from the dollar stores. Even though the hood says 25W max or something they still could take a standard 60W bulb, as the base/thread size is the same. So I grab 14W CFL bulbs that are equivalent of a 60W bulb and put them in there, no fires yet!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think that if you remove the bulb, you should be able to find a replacement, although it won't be blue and white.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

If I could have just put in a new bulb I would, but a part of my problem is that the company doesn’t seem to make a replacement bulb. I looked at the site Calmer posted and still, nothing. I’m not sure how reliable they are ... there’s no direct way to contact them or buy from them. Because of its strange pin structure, there’s only one other bulb that would be able to fit and it would be less watts than the current one I have, which is no use to me. That’s why I’m trying to find out if I can have the hood rewired to take a higher watt bulb.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Is your power compact fluorescent bulb have 4 straight pins or 4 square pins?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah so the decision has been made .. a new tank is the solution. It looks like the Oceanic 8 gallon biocube is the best one for me. I learned today that the cost of fixing the aquarium I have would be as much as getting another small tank .. so rewiring the hood myself, which I found out I could do (if I could ever find the parts), and getting a filter that would my tank would just be ridiculous. It'll be a challenge getting everything out and then into the new tank, but it's also a chance to correct some of the mistakes I made with this tank. I'll also have to rethink my aquascape, probably removing and adding a few plants to my liking. I'm just hoping that I can keep all my current occupants. All in all, do not by crappy aquariums lol.

oh and to answer you question, 4 straight pins.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Coralife has a 9" 18W 50/50 compact fluorescent bulb with straight pin for $19.45. Not sure if it will fit your hood But here is a link for that bulb:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...ct+Fluorescent+Bulb+-+9"+(Straight+-Pin).html


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Coralife has a 9" 18W 50/50 compact fluorescent bulb with straight pin for $19.45. Not sure if it will fit your hood But here is a link for that bulb:
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...ct+Fluorescent+Bulb+-+9"+(Straight+-Pin).html


yeah see I bought this exact bulb today. When I was at the store we compared that one and it has the same pin structure, but the 18 watt is too big .. which means I'd have to go out to an electrical store, buy the specific parts I need and rewire + the new filter ... so I'm getting a better tank lol. But thanks, I was surprised to see you mention the exact name of the bulb that I'll now be returning.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have seen smaller wattages of a similar bulb at Walmart.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

you can get 13 watts CP bulbs at catalinaaquarium.com, i buy my bulbs with them. They have a special on the 13 watts too, 4 for $22.99, email them to make sure its 4 pins. With shipping is $40 bucks and the lead time is abt a week. You'd want to get the 6500k or 10000k ones. Good luck.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I appreciate the suggestions, but the best thing for my situation is to get a new tank. It just wouldn't make sense to redo the one I have, I've already started looking for Oceanic Biocubes. I know BigAls usually has them, does anybody know the cheapest place to find an 8 gallon Oceanic Biocube in Toronto/GTA???


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

nvm, got one ..

ITS SWEET


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Not to criticize, but I thought dwarf puffers need 5G each?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

5 gallons for the first, 3 gallons for every additional ... so I guess yeah I'm technically overdoing It, but the same three puffers have been living together with no problems in the 9 gallon until now. I think actually now even though they're living in one less gallon, there's more surface area with this aquarium compared to the last one - cuz this one is a cube and the old one was a half-cylinder. That combined with the fact that this time around I did a much better job with the aquascape + plant selection I should be okay. If any problems arise I could remove one on of the ladies from the trio but I doubt I'll have to do that, they're like a little family lol.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

quick question for anyone who has a biocube, or that would know the answer to my question but .. at the back of the biocube in the bottom right corner where the lower intake is, should the substrate cover it or should it be partially exposed? I'm worried my baby shrimp might crawl in there and won't come out lol.


----------

